# STOKED! 30 Day Review



## Amino89 (Apr 1, 2008)

*[size=+3]Amino89's [/size][size=+5]STOKED![/size][size=+3] FINAL REVIEW*[/size]










*[size=+2]What is STOKED? *[/size]
STOKED includes trans-resveratrol which is a natural antioxidant (derived from  wine), estrogen reducer, can increase NOS synthesis. Icarrin (extract of Horny Goat Weed) is also part of the formula which aids in libido, test boosting, and vasodilation. Quercetin was added to help with bioavailability and it has NOS and antioxidant capabilities as well. Lastly, Piperine was included to enhance absorption, due to Trans-resveratrol and Icarrin being poorly absorbed substances without a mediator.  

[size=+1]*Libido:* I had to start off with libido because STOKED rocked for enhancing it. I don't want to get into all the details but lets just say it was AWESOME. 

*Pumps:* STOKED is not advertised as a pump product. BUT I would have to say I was totally STOKED! about the pumps, the product brought to my workouts. SO impressed that I decided to do some research...I found that Quercetin, Trans-resveratrol, and Icarrin make one heck of a NOS supplement (hence the libido increase ). The Icarrin increases the capacity of which NO can be produced and can cause vasodilation, while the Quercetin and Trans-resveratrol greatly increase NOS synthesis. I prefer STOKED over any "pump" product I've ever tried it's been better than GMS, Arginine, Orthinine, etc. 

*Sleep:* Surprisingly sleep was greatly enhanced while on STOKED, dream recall became extremely more vivid, I felt refreshed nearly every day. I would say that STOKED's benefit for sleep was about on par with ZMA. 

*Hunger:* I did not experience any appetite suppression or stimulation from the product, as others have mentioned.  

*Strength:* Strength went up considerably during the 30 days on STOKED for a natural test booster. I think most of my lifts increased about 5lbs. or a couple reps. I don't think STOKED will directly affect strength as creatine would. It's mode of action lies within its ability to indirectly and naturally affect hormones levels by increasing T and reducing E levels to favor  strength gains. 

*Lean Body Mass:* I gained a total of 2lbs. which isn't much but I wasn't trying to gain or lose during the 30 day run. Training was intense, cardio was at 45 min. low intensity about every day, and I didn't count my macros I just ate healthy. I wasn't try to cut or bulk, just maintaining a healthy lifestyle while in college as I'm already extremely busy with that. I think STOKED can offer a great amount of synergy with other NHA's due to it's other effective properties. Perhaps even be a great LBM builder if calories are adequate, but I could not effectively judge this property of STOKED. I noticed my arms got a little thicker especially tris, and forearms have gained some size as well.

*Side Effects:* I caught a 3-4 day flu about midway through the log. However, it was not attributed to the product. No adverse side-effects to report. 

*Overall:* Being a drug-free athlete I wanted to give STOKED a try. Keep in mind I am a rep for the company but HONESTLY I would have to give the product about a *9* on effectiveness. I think it would make a great product for any athlete, natural or not. I enjoyed STOKED! and will definitely use it again in the future.[/size]


----------



## nni (Apr 1, 2008)

cool. now send me some!


----------



## biggfly (Apr 1, 2008)

Me three!!!


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice review bro got me STOKED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 2, 2008)

Send me some too!! 

I'm interested in the fact that it can improve the pump. How long does the pump last? Also how intense is the pump: does it feel like your muscles are going to rupture?


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 2, 2008)

emitecaps said:


> Send me some too!!
> 
> I'm interested in the fact that it can improve the pump. How long does the pump last? Also how intense is the pump: does it feel like your muscles are going to rupture?



The pumps were intense EVERY workout (no exaggeration). They lasted fairly long as well, probably about 90 min. PWO or longer. Because I would be eating my PWO meal and still be just as pumped.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 4, 2008)

well sounds like a great product. my interest is now more peaked than ever. has any one else taken this yet? no offence amino your review is awesome.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have not tried it yet but jchappj will be starting a log on it here on Monday. Amino's log was very complete and detailed.

All the reviews on one of the ingredents Trans-Resveratrol have been awesome good for boosting test and reducing estrogen also a good anti-oxident.


1: Arch Pharm Res. 2008 Jan;31(1):83-7.Links
trans-Resveratrol relaxes the corpus cavernosum ex vivo and enhances testosterone levels and sperm quality in vivo.Shin S, Jeon JH, Park D, Jang MJ, Choi JH, Choi BH, Joo SS, Nahm SS, Kim JC, Kim YB.
College of Veterinary Medicine, Chungbuk National University, Heungdeok-gu, Cheongju, Chungbuk 361-763, Korea.

We examined the effects of trans-resveratrol on male reproductive functions; ex-vivo penile erection and in-vivo sperm counts and quality. For the ex-vivo study, the relaxation effects of resveratrol on isolated New Zealand white rabbit corpus cavernosum, precontracted by phenylephrine (5x10(-5) M) were measured. The in-vivo study measured reproductive organ weights, blood testosterone levels, testicular histopathology, sperm counts, as well as the epididymal sperm motility and deformity of male ICR mice given an oral dose of resveratrol (50 mg/ kg) for 28 days. Resveratrol elicited a concentration-dependent relaxing effect on corpus cavernosum, leading to a median effective concentration (EC50) of 0.29 mg/mL. Repeated treatment with resveratrol (50 mg/kg) did not cause an increase in body weight, reproductive organ weight or testicular microscopic findings; however, resveratrol did elicit an increase in blood testosterone concentration, testicular sperm counts and epididymal sperm motility by 51.6%, 15.8% and 23.3%, respectively, without influence on sperm deformity. In conclusion, we propose that resveratrol has a positive effect on male reproductive function by triggering a penile erection, as well as enhancing blood testosterone levels, testicular sperm counts, and epididymal sperm motility.

PMID: 18277612 [PubMed - in process] [/quote]


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 4, 2008)

i definetly dont disagree the log is awesome, with alot of great info. i just want to hear other peoples results as well to try and figure out if it is right for me. i mean look at the guy he was stacked before he started. i am a very peticular consumer with alot of questions. i never mean any disrespect that is why i present that in my posts. when i first started lifting i payed way to much into hype. now i like to hear the opinions of people i trust, or multiple good results of other consumers.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 4, 2008)

also after that log i want to read a bit more. i think i am going to have to ask were can i find this product?


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 4, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> also after that log i want to read a bit more. i think i am going to have to ask were can i find this product?




Just click on the link in my signature that says Anabolic Innovations at sbmuscle


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 4, 2008)

What is the dosage? Good bang for your bucks?


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 4, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> What is the dosage? Good bang for your bucks?



Dosage is 2 caps AM and 2 caps PM.


----------



## Amino89 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for everyones interest in my review.


----------



## lbmccraig (Sep 7, 2009)

ok i just ordered this stuff i have never herd about it but does it work i havent got it in yet


----------



## lbmccraig (Sep 7, 2009)

Amino89 said:


> Thanks for everyones interest in my review.



  hey does stoked work


----------

